# Trivia 9/17



## luckytrim (Sep 17, 2018)

trivia 9/17
DID YOU KNOW...
Charlie Chaplin once anonymously entered a Charlie Chaplin  Look-Alike 
contest...
He came in  third !


1. The Ottoman Empire was centered in what is now ______. (a  Country....)
2. What are the official languages of the  Philippines?
  a. - Filipino and English
  b. - Tagalog and Spanish
  c. - Cebuano and Chinese
  d. - Bicol and Ilocano
3. Name That Flick ;
'I love him! I love him for the man he wants to be. And I love  him for the 
man he almost is.'
4. Who is the portly American folk singer famous for his  rendition of "The 
Foggy Foggy Dew" as well as "Blue Tail Fly", and “Little Bitty  Tear”?
5. What element is number 3 in the Periodic Table of  Elements?
  a. - Helium
  b. - Lithium
  c. - Beryllium
  d. - Magnesium
6. What do the phrases "Something Posing As Meat," "Serving  People Aspic 
Mysteriously," and "Spare Parts Animal Meat" have in  common?
7. How do you spell the word meaning "dry-cured spiced  ham"?
(Starts with P...)
8. For what film about Cambodia did Mike Oldfield record the  soundtrack?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
If you addressed your letter to area code 10000, it would be  going to New 
York City.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Turkey
2. - a
3.  'Jerry Maguire'
4. Burl Ives
5. - b
6. They are all humorous acronyms for SPAM, the meat  product.
7. Prosciutto
8. 'The Killing Fields'

CRAP !!
The letter would probably be returned to you. There is no  zip-code "10000" 
in the U.S. Postal system. Zip-codes are the 5 digit numbers  that you use to 
address letters and package so they go to a designated area of  the country. 
Generally speaking the lowest numbers are the East coast of  the U.S. and the 
numbers get higher as you move further west. New York City  postal zones 
start with the number 10001, and go to 10292. These numbers  would be for 
Manhattan only.


----------

